# abuse of power... still no change



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My local vet, Pet Palace Veterinary Clinic, is one of the best Veterinary clinics in town! His boarding facility is 90% made up of stay dogs/cats that were dying on the streets. He operates freely on the stray dogs/cats and takes care of them expecting nothing in return as most of them cannot be released back to the streets (some have become automobile-phobics due to their accidents and others are blind etc.). I have never met such caring vets! They also have managed to get many stray cats/dogs adopted! Their clinic just turned a year old last August but unfortunately something terrible happened. Their clinic is in the same building as that of the son of the Muslim Brotherhood's Morshed. He's always been against the clinic since it hosted stray dogs and he was against the "smell" (which is bull**** because the clinic was always spotless clean!). Now that Morsi is our president and the Morshed has unlimited power, his son was able to get a demolition order from the ministry and 2 days ago workers showed up (whilst there were 10-15 animals) and tore the place down. They tore down every wall, destroyed every piece of furniture (except for the water cooler) and most importantly ruined the medical instruments which we all know are priceless. All in all a total loss of approximately 100,000 L.E. Thankfully MOST of the animals are okay. I've been trying to find them homes and adopted one cat myself although I already have 2. I was wondering if we can help them by attracting the media towards this. It says no where in the Quran that it is okay to tear someone's business down and ruin the lives of 2 men in their mid-twenties. I don't know how the Morshed can call himself pious after this or even go to sleep at night. I have never been so mad yet felt so weak! I have no idea what I can do to help them and the only thing that came to mind was getting the media's attention. What do you guys think? 




just read this on one of the animal shelters facebook page.. there are photographs availble


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My local vet, Pet Palace Veterinary Clinic, is one of the best Veterinary clinics in town! His boarding facility is 90% made up of stay dogs/cats that were dying on the streets. He operates freely on the stray dogs/cats and takes care of them expecting nothing in return as most of them cannot be released back to the streets (some have become automobile-phobics due to their accidents and others are blind etc.). I have never met such caring vets! They also have managed to get many stray cats/dogs adopted! Their clinic just turned a year old last August but unfortunately something terrible happened. Their clinic is in the same building as that of the son of the Muslim Brotherhood's Morshed. He's always been against the clinic since it hosted stray dogs and he was against the "smell" (which is bull**** because the clinic was always spotless clean!). Now that Morsi is our president and the Morshed has unlimited power, his son was able to get a demolition order from the ministry and 2 days ago workers showed up (whilst there were 10-15 animals) and tore the place down. They tore down every wall, destroyed every piece of furniture (except for the water cooler) and most importantly ruined the medical instruments which we all know are priceless. All in all a total loss of approximately 100,000 L.E. Thankfully MOST of the animals are okay. I've been trying to find them homes and adopted one cat myself although I already have 2. I was wondering if we can help them by attracting the media towards this. It says no where in the Quran that it is okay to tear someone's business down and ruin the lives of 2 men in their mid-twenties. I don't know how the Morshed can call himself pious after this or even go to sleep at night. I have never been so mad yet felt so weak! I have no idea what I can do to help them and the only thing that came to mind was getting the media's attention. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are lots of Egyptian and foreign journalists on Twitter who I'm sure would love to get their hands on this. Also, have the vets lodged an official report? However, the clinic will need to be 100% legit, as in do they have the correct licences and is all their paperwork up to scratch? If not, then it will be a losing battle as they would be torn apart in front of a court.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> There are lots of Egyptian and foreign journalists on Twitter who I'm sure would love to get their hands on this. Also, have the vets lodged an official report? However, the clinic will need to be 100% legit, as in do they have the correct licences and is all their paperwork up to scratch? If not, then it will be a losing battle as they would be torn apart in front of a court.




I have passed it on to an Egyptian journalist living in London


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have passed it on to an Egyptian journalist living in London


Keep us posted


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Keep us posted




Just had this message


it looks interesting and will check it out ... thanks 
Are you still in Egypt ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------

